# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Altrecht (locatie Willem Arntsz Hoeve, Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Altrecht (locatie Willem Arntsz Hoeve)
Lange Nieuwstraat 119
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van Altrecht


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Altrecht (locatie Willem Arntsz Hoeve, Utrecht).*

----------

